
Show HN: SUPERCLASS – The business plan for Target Audience - MrJonesEdition
https://mrjonesedition.com/superclass
======
MrJonesEdition
Hi HN! I made this. Here's some info on the data before everyone goes berzerk
:)

Use 'HN' to have access, good luck on your projects :)

I built this to help individuals and professionals start and refine their data
driven inbound marketing campaigns. SUPERCLASS is a business plan outlining a
data driven inbound marketing campaign.

